# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Not Getting Tired Anymore...?

## ReachingForTheDream

I've been confused (and pissed off) as to how my body is acting. For the past few weeks I haven't been able to sleep for some reason. I'll be tired as hell all day, but then when nighttime comes it's like I have an adrenaline shot or something. I've been staying up till like 4 am the past few nights simply because I can't fall asleep. Hell, the other night I actually got bored of lying in bed and got up again so that I could just do something to occupy me.

This is all good and dandy, except for the fact that I feel like shit when the day comes around and that it's wrecking my dreaming too. I was having a good LD spree for a while there, but now my recall has plummeted to 0-1 dreams a night because I simply can't sleep anymore. I'll only sleep maybe once every few nights simply from exhaustion, but I don't get why I'm suddenly becoming like this. It's really annoying!

Any ideas on why? The only change in lifestyle is that school started again, but school started a good month or so before I had this sleeping problem. I've tried natural remedies to help me sleep (like teas), but I just end up lying there really drowsy, and then I'll fall asleep maybe an hour or two before I have to get up. I can't say I'm particularly stressed out about anything... am I becoming an insomniac or something???

----------


## Maria92

Some teas, like black teas and to some extent green teas, contain caffeine, and depending on how strong, can be about the same amount as a cup of coffee. Try some melatonin, or if the problem persists, consult a doctor and get a prescription for sleep medication until you get back on track.

----------


## Velzhaed

You should be able to find some cheap over-the-counter stuff at the Walgreens (or equivelant) that will help. Avoid tea, soda, coffee, and eating for several hours before going to bed. A little light meditation could help you clear your mind if you brain is running a mile a minute giving you trouble.

Another trick I found is to work out (or get some other form of exercise) a couple hours before bed. Tire your body out.

----------


## Awakening

You should try use less computer in the hours before the sleep. It really wrecks the sleep.

----------


## husula1011

This used to happen to me not so radically but yeah it used to happen..
i used to go to bed and just lay there for hours and bored , thinking about crap and i juust cudent go to sleep!
i was about to go to the medic to give me something to sleep but then i though something more natural would be better.
i started researching and i discovered Hemi Sync. 
people use it for lucid dreaming, astral voyages, obes etc.They are 4 tracks of 1 hour each that "relax" you... they are binaural brain waves. i started listening to it when i go to sleep and drinking a "sleep well" tea on before i go to bed and it actually helped me. (don't drink any tee because they have caffein , drink the ones for going to sleep) 

PD: don't worry too much about it... it will go away , on vacations you didn't sleep much right? maybe your body is not used to sleeping much , and your sleeping habbits are diferent... 
do you play MMORPGs? World of warcraaft maybe? that might be fucking up your sleep too. When you play those types of games.. you ignore your body when its telling you to go to sleep. this is why it happende to me , i was addicted to Wow and i learned to ignore my body... and i would stay nights whit out sleeping... and actually not being tired until i went to bed... it would be 8 am and i would be like.. " omg.. im not tired i dont wana go to sleep..." and then i went and layed on bed and i would fall to sleep instantly... 

i hope this helped!  :smiley:

----------


## Grigorios

Melatonin worked for me, it's quite cheap and easy to find, take 1 or 2 tablets (usually they are 3mg tablets) just 30 minutes before going to bed. And have complete darkness in your bedroom, because light counteracts melatonin, telling your brain that it is time to wake up.

----------


## Puffin

That's been happening with me too over the past week or so.  I'm relating it to stress because I've had a LOT of work recently.

----------

